# Animal Crossing DS



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2008)

Right, a thread for all forms of Animal Crossing chat, tips and to work out meeting up at each others towns online. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2008)

lol

I swore I wouldn't get suckered into it, but I have done 

I don't have a friend code yet because I don't have a doohicky to get online with it. I'm going to do some searching online to see if I can find a Mac friendly one, that works.

In the meantime, some hints (repeated from other thread):

*To make money trees:*

You need 2 shovels. Bury one of them somewhere you'll remember. 24 hours later, or just the next day, dig it back up again and it'll be a golden shovel. You can now bury bags of bells that will grow into trees. Hopefully they will grow money fruit 

*To ensure fruit grows on new trees:*

Chop down an existing barren, non-fruit producing tree and dig up the stump. Bury your fruit here. This ensures the tree that grows will always produce fruit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2008)

Sent two of my so called friends an apple - had a nice letter back from Bella but Whitney - a prissy Zebra -  basically said "F-off you are too ugly to be seen with me"! 

I shall have my revenge


----------



## such and such (Feb 15, 2008)

Some residents aren't worth the time of day. Best to ignore them and hope they go away soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2008)

Right you lot have got me interested again, have put AC back on the R4; I'll probably get bored again in month but what the hell!


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 16, 2008)

I've added QueenofGoths and Chairman Meow. Presumably we have to be on at the same time?

Here's my info again for anyone that wants it, Owlk in Elsewear  2878-8549-4258


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2008)

Chairman Meow came to visit me last night ! It was quite strange and very funny, especially as i was drinking a large glass or red wine at the time which didn't help my already rubbish typing skills!

Should be around my AC land sometime later today though I may try and do a bit of travelling now Chairman Meow has shown me the way!!


----------



## jcsd (Feb 16, 2008)

Brough this game on Thursday, I've just started Phantom Hourglass though so I haven't had time to work out what the hell it is about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2008)

Bought? What is 'bought' you speak of!?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't catch bees. Is it hard or am I missing something?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I can't catch bees. Is it hard or am I missing something?



Ask aqua?



But srsly, I haven't really caught bugs and stuff. Apparently, when you shake down the bee hive from the tree you need to go straight into your pockets and equip with the net - they can't sting you while you're in your pockets. Then you have to wait until they are at a particular spot over you, but obviously don't wait too long because once they start stinging your stuffed. You are supposed to just be able to swing your net at them and catch them. I'm sure I read somewhere that you have to wait until they are in front of your face. It all sounds like risky business to me.


----------



## keithy (Feb 18, 2008)

we should have a poll: do you sell fossils/fish/bugs or donate them to the museum to make pointless skeletons of dinosaurs and shit?

I'd be bloody rich if I hadn't started donating things, and now I can't stop cos... well... I'm an idiot


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2008)

keithy said:


> we should have a poll: do you sell fossils/fish/bugs or donate them to the museum to make pointless skeletons of dinosaurs and shit?
> 
> I'd be bloody rich if I hadn't started donating things, and now I can't stop cos... well... I'm an idiot



I've got two characters in my house. The first one used to donate. Daft sod. The second one, who is my main character now, Clive, he grabs those fossils back out of Blathers' feathers quicker than you can say "Hootie Hoo" lol. 

Sell sell sell


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got two characters in my house. The first one used to donate. Daft sod. The second one, who is my main character now, Clive, he grabs those fossils back out of Blathers' feathers quicker than you can say "Hootie Hoo" lol.
> 
> Sell sell sell



Me to - I am a proper selfish bastard in this game - it's all about paying off the mortgage (should have second one paid later today).

Queenof the Goths had a very fine selection in her museum though, so I might lay off paying the man for a while and start collecting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Me to - I am a proper selfish bastard in this game - it's all about paying off the mortgage (should have second one paid later today).
> 
> *Queenof the Goths had a very fine selection in her museum though, so I might lay off paying the man for a while and start collecting*.



Yeah but that's only 'cos I felt guilty and worried that something bad might happen to little Wease if I didn't hand them over 

Must try and get on there later today - didn't do much on AC this weekend as we took delvery of a Wii and that rather took over things


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ask aqua?
> 
> 
> 
> But srsly, I haven't really caught bugs and stuff. Apparently, when you shake down the bee hive from the tree you need to go straight into your pockets and equip with the net - they can't sting you while you're in your pockets. Then you have to wait until they are at a particular spot over you, but obviously don't wait too long because once they start stinging your stuffed. You are supposed to just be able to swing your net at them and catch them. I'm sure I read somewhere that you have to wait until they are in front of your face. It all sounds like risky business to me.






I think I'm just getting timing positioning wrong. I'm good at shaking trees but I've not quite mastered the swapping to my net quick enough and facing the right direction, normally because I panic and run off (but never into a house quick enough). 



I want Nook to go 24hours but I suspect he doesn't. 


I donate the first of everything I find to the museum and then sell all the rest. Collection is coming along nicely. Except for insects. I've heard there are ants but I've not found any.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 19, 2008)

Will anyone be playing this evening, any time between 6 and 8? Because if you are my sprog is dying for us to go visiting.


----------



## keithy (Feb 19, 2008)

I planted an apple then the sapling dissapeared after a couple of days  

What did I do wrong?


----------



## keithy (Feb 19, 2008)

oooo visit me visit me! Depends if I decide to come home from uni at 5 or 8 though, we'll see


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 19, 2008)

keithy said:


> oooo visit me visit me! Depends if I decide to come home from uni at 5 or 8 though, we'll see



Let me know! 

I planted an apple tree the other day and it has disappeared too. The cherry tree I planted at the same time is fine though.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I posted my friend code on the friend codes thread, but I'll have another look tonight and repost it  I have pears and apples atm and coconuts, but I need more fruits for my extensive orchard that I planted.  

I'm gonna get bollocked by that fucking resetti mole again cus me battery died, and I have no idea if I currently have a wifi connection that works


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 19, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Let me know!
> 
> I planted an apple tree the other day and it has disappeared too. The cherry tree I planted at the same time is fine though.



sometimes things wont grow in certain places, it's just a case of having shit dirt I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2008)

I should be on there between about 5.00pm and 5.30pm (have arranged to meet Pom-Pom in my house at 5.05pm, she is a bit of a tart but am hoping she might bring me a present I can use/sell ).

Will try and go back on later but I don't think it will be until after 8.00pm I'm afraid 

My code etc.. - for those who don't have it - is in the friends code thread


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 19, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I should be on there between about 5.00pm and 5.30pm (have arranged to meet Pom-Pom in my house at 5.05pm, she is a bit of a tart but am hoping she might bring me a present I can use/sell ).
> 
> Will try and go back on later but I don't think it will be until after 8.00pm I'm afraid
> 
> My code etc.. - for those who don't have it - is in the friends code thread




Too early for me. Another time though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Too early for me. Another time though!



Definitely!

Actually I've just remembered I won't be near a Wi-Fi connection at that time as I'm on the train home.

Doh  I am now puffing my cheeks out and feeling stupid


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fruit Trees*

If you chop down a non-fruit-bearing tree and bury your piece of fruit where the stump used to be it will always grow into a fruit-bearing tree.


----------



## keithy (Feb 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *Fruit Trees*
> 
> If you chop down a non-fruit-bearing tree and bury your piece of fruit where the stump used to be it will always grow into a fruit-bearing tree.



Yeah I did this with a pear today. Do you have to water trees? I keep watering it hehe


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 19, 2008)

Keithy have you set up your wireless on your Nintendo yet?


----------



## keithy (Feb 19, 2008)

yerse i am on me way now, have found ye! ooo


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 19, 2008)

Yayy - me and keithy visited each other - very cool! Thanks keithy, you made my sprogs week!


----------



## keithy (Feb 19, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yayy - me and keithy visited each other - very cool! Thanks keithy, you made my sprogs week!



you're welcome!  was fun, I was giggling away! Pulled a lot of your weeds 

Will have to do it again some time so I can see your house when less empty!


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2008)

wow, bees are worth 4500 bells!!!! That's me new money making scheme, that and late night fishing for football fish and sea butterflies. This makes up for my idiotic donating of fossils I think.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> wow, bees are worth 4500 bells!!!! That's me new money making scheme, that and late night fishing for football fish and sea butterflies. This makes up for my idiotic donating of fossils I think.



Don't rub it in. I stilll haven't caught any fish. My sprog caught an old tire though!

And, err, I was getting round to the weeding....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Don't rub it in. I stilll haven't caught any fish. My sprog caught an old tire though!
> 
> And, err, I was getting round to the weeding....



But don't weeds breed bugs!!I have deliberately left a few in the hope I can find some  Last night I bashed a rock and a bug came out and I made myself laugh so much bashing my net on the ground trying to catch it!

Did try and hook up with people last night (half 8pm-ish) but I don't know whether it is me doing it wrong or just that no-one is around but I can't seem to go out 

Btw what is your friend code keithy and I'll add you to my friends roster


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But don't weeds breed bugs!!I have deliberately left a few in the hope I can find some  Last night I bashed a rock and a bug came out and I made myself laugh so much bashing my net on the ground trying to catch it!
> 
> Did try and hook up with people last night (half 8pm-ish) but I don't know whether it is me doing it wrong or just that no-one is around but I can't seem to go out
> 
> Btw what is your friend code keithy and I'll add you to my friends roster



I was on with keithy around then. I had some problems going out too, but I rebooted and it was fine then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> wow, bees are worth 4500 bells!!!! That's me new money making scheme, that and late night fishing for football fish and sea butterflies. This makes up for my idiotic donating of fossils I think.



Hunt for dino fossils, get em appraised by the owl at the museum, sell em to Nook. Much easier than catching insects, they're also found more frequently (very few insects in winter for eg) and they go for about the same if not more some times.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 20, 2008)

You can apparantly find three fossils a day, though I've never found more than two.


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hunt for dino fossils, get em appraised by the owl at the museum, sell em to Nook. Much easier than catching insects, they're also found more frequently (very few insects in winter for eg) and they go for about the same if not more some times.



I knowwwwww but I started donating fossils to the owl bloke instead of selling em! I'm collecting dinosaurs innit!!!!!! Catching bees is quite easy and they go for 4500 a pop, can catch like a 3 a day easy as I love shaking trees! That's what I mean, it's like a substitute for fossil selling if you're a loser like me who feels guilty for selling them


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But don't weeds breed bugs!!I have deliberately left a few in the hope I can find some  Last night I bashed a rock and a bug came out and I made myself laugh so much bashing my net on the ground trying to catch it!
> 
> Did try and hook up with people last night (half 8pm-ish) but I don't know whether it is me doing it wrong or just that no-one is around but I can't seem to go out
> 
> Btw what is your friend code keithy and I'll add you to my friends roster



I'll  put it in the ds codes thread thingamajiggy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bashing rocks for money*

One rock a day will have hidden money. If you know how you can bash it with your spade several times in a row, within a limited time period, and you will get out these denominations of bells:

100
200
400
800
1,000
2,000

You won't know which rock it is, so you'll have to go through this rigmarole with them all, but it's worth it.

Stand up close to a rock. Dig a hole either side of you and one behind. This will stop you from moving, because when you hit a rock with your shovel it knocks you back. Now hit the rock. You'll know straight away if it has bells because a bag will shoot out. If it does, keep hitting it, as quickly as possible because there is a time limit. If it doesn't have bells, fill in your holes and go to the next rock.

It's a bit laborious, but a nice way to top up the coffers.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2008)

Bashing rocks and shaking trees is a good money maker for when Nooks is shut (that's after you've filled your house with fish). Means you find any fossils etc that you've missed as well.

I caught a bee! I was well happy. I've been making snowmen as well. 


We should add each other as friends then arrange (in this thread) to converge on someones town at one time. Party!


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2008)

drag0n said:


> We should add each other as friends then arrange (in this thread) to converge on someones town at one time. Party!



I'm down with that!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 21, 2008)

drag0n said:


> We should add each other as friends then arrange (in this thread) to converge on someones town at one time. Party!



I think theres a maximum of for visitors at a time iirc.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 21, 2008)

As well as posting codes on this thread, how about posting times when we leave our gates open for visitors?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone want a golden shovel? I have two, and tried to sell my spare to Tom Nook, but the snivelling capitalist bastard is only offering me 125 bells for it, and qiote frankly, I'd rather but it in the recycling bin than accept such a derisory offer. So if anyone wants it, come and visit and you can have it. I'm not going to leave it lying around or that whiny bitch Alice will nick it.

And can someone tell me why my cherry trees only bear fruit now and again?


----------



## keithy (Feb 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone want a golden shovel? I have two, and tried to sell my spare to Tom Nook, but the snivelling capitalist bastard is only offering me 125 bells for it, and qiote frankly, I'd rather but it in the recycling bin than accept such a derisory offer. So if anyone wants it, come and visit and you can have it. I'm not going to leave it lying around or that whiny bitch Alice will nick it.
> 
> And can someone tell me why my cherry trees only bear fruit now and again?



oooooo what do golden shovels dooooo? 

Thanks for the letter you sent me btw, how did you do it though? I wanted to send you a fishy but couldn't figure out how to send letters to people who aren't in my town!


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 22, 2008)

tribal_princess said:


> I think theres a maximum of for visitors at a time iirc.



Do you still play? Wanna come visit? 



Chairman Meow said:


> As well as posting codes on this thread, how about posting times when we leave our gates open for visitors?


That's a good idea. I may well have my gate open between midnight and 1 tonight (friday).


I shot down a golden what are they called?  The things you shoot stuff down with. Dunno if it will make me a better shot or something.


----------



## keithy (Feb 22, 2008)

drag0n said:


> That's a good idea. I may well have my gate open between midnight and 1 tonight (friday).



Add me and  I may well come visit! Code and stuff on ds codes thread


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2008)

What I used to do in the past was organise via msn messenger, log on if peeps were on start a chat to ask em if they're up for a game.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought a DS with animal crossing today! Just started laying it, seems weird. I'm still waiting for sky to send me out a router, but once that's arrived I'll be bang on the online gaming.


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I bought a DS with animal crossing today! Just started laying it, seems weird. I'm still waiting for sky to send me out a router, but once that's arrived I'll be bang on the online gaming.



It IS weird, it's completely pointless, but stupidly addictive! I've forgotten all about my beloved nintendogs now, don't care about Woofy, Boris and Willy anymore. They can get lost. Animal Crossing Fo Lyfe


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 23, 2008)

I will be back on the wifi tonight. Most nights tbh. I'm playing rather a lot til I've paid of my house (on the last mortgage atm).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2008)

Shit. Since getting my Eee I've not turned on my DS. My town must be a massive field of weeds now.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 23, 2008)

I have been playing non stop for about seven hours now. My eyes hurt, real bad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2008)

I've just started again, just going around meeting everyone and getting ready for the tedious grind of paying off the mortgage, I must be mad!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 23, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I have been playing non stop for about seven hours now. My eyes hurt, real bad.



 You sad fuck.


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I have been playing non stop for about seven hours now. My eyes hurt, real bad.



wtf?!?!?!!!!!! what are you doing on there that lasts 7 bloody hours? FREAK


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 23, 2008)

keithy said:


> wtf?!?!?!!!!!! what are you doing on there that lasts 7 bloody hours? FREAK



Paying off my mortgage and upgrading my house, winning two fishing competitions, working at the shop, collecting 80 000 bells in the bank, etc. Also, wishing my router would arrive quicker for online play.


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Paying off my mortgage and upgrading my house, winning two fishing competitions, working at the shop, collecting 80 000 bells in the bank, etc. Also, wishing my router would arrive quicker for online play.



Oh fuck you're going to overtake me! I'd best get on it

COME ERE FISHIES

arggh

HOW MANY DINOSAURS YOU AVE THO INNIT?!?!?!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 23, 2008)

I still haven't caught any feckin fish.


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I still haven't caught any feckin fish.



It's easy though! cast yer line, make sure it lands close-ish to a fishy's mouth, then it will have a few nibbles then the ball thing will go under the water... as soon as it goes under the water PULL IT BACK IN


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Paying off my mortgage and upgrading my house, winning two fishing competitions, working at the shop, collecting 80 000 bells in the bank, etc. Also, wishing my router would arrive quicker for online play.



Fucking hell - you've done more than me and I've had the thing for a couple of months now 

It's the fishing tourney today so I am off in a bit to try and bag myself a big tuna

When you get your friend code post it so we can come and visit. Or at least I can if I can work out how to leave the sodding town


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2008)

keithy said:


> HOW MANY DINOSAURS YOU AVE THO INNIT?!?!?!



I haven't got a spade yet, and the stupid shop is closed today, so I cna't buy one or sell any of my cool shit, means basically there is fuck all to do apart from the fishing tournament.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell - you've done more than me and I've had the thing for a couple of months now
> 
> It's the fishing tourney today so I am off in a bit to try and bag myself a big tuna
> 
> When you get your friend code post it so we can come and visit. Or at least I can if I can work out how to leave the sodding town



Hopefully I'll have my connection sorted by mid week. Then I'll be up for online goodness. Just don't be offended that I've taught one of my neighbours to run round shouting "Fuckaduck!". How do I start this fishing tournament then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Just don't be offended that I've taught one of my neighbours to run round shouting "Fuckaduck!". How do I start this fishing tournament then?



I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I haven't got a spade yet, and the stupid shop is closed today, so I cna't buy one or sell any of my cool shit, means basically there is fuck all to do apart from the fishing tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my connection sorted by mid week. Then I'll be up for online goodness. Just don't be offended that I've taught one of my neighbours to run round shouting "Fuckaduck!". How do I start this fishing tournament then?



LOL  One of mine intersperses her conversation with "Hai kitteh" which I taught her to say but which is now becoming really annoying 

To enter the fishing tourney go and talk to the Mayor outside the Town Hall and he'll tell you what to do.

I am in the lead at the moment with a 45 inch/lb whatever bass. Fuckaduck!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 24, 2008)

keithy said:


> It's easy though! cast yer line, make sure it lands close-ish to a fishy's mouth, then it will have a few nibbles then the ball thing will go under the water... as soon as it goes under the water PULL IT BACK IN



I tried that  - still no fish.

This morning I taught Jitters to call people Sugartits. I'm so proud.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 25, 2008)

Right you lot.

I managed to visit keithy D Sorry I ran off, I couldn't see straight and was mighty confused), now I've worked it out who wants to come over? 

I'll be putting in some serious time over the next 5 days or so while paying off my mortgage and seeing how much interest the bank gives (oh and it's Coco's birthday on the 1st...) so um, I'd love to have visitors. Or visit.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 25, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I tried that  - still no fish.
> 
> This morning I taught Jitters to call people Sugartits. I'm so proud.



One of mine greets me with "cock off". 


re: fishing
Do you have the sound on? I find it easier to listen for the gulp noise when the fish bite then looking at when it goes under water.



I'm sad the snow is going. I got quite into making snowmen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2008)

drag0n said:


> One of mine greets me with "cock off".
> 
> 
> re: fishing
> ...



I've only managed one perfect snowman  I'll have another go today though.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 25, 2008)

I caught two fish at last! They were tiddlers though, and then I couldn't catch any more goddammit! I've been playing with the sound off so maybe that's the problem.

My sprog wants to know how you make a snowman please.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2008)

Roll a snowball around until it's at the maximum size, then leave it somewhere. Then, roll another one around until it's slightly smaller than that, then roll it up to the bigger snowball and push it on top. It will bounce up and make a snowman.

Only, this takes ages, and if you don't get the size right (I think - or maybe it's just random) the bloody thing will say "yeah, not quite right, am I". I've only ever managed to get a few which were actual proper snowmen and sent me presents. This year I couldn't be arsed and only made one.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, and yes, without sound it must be almost impossible to catch fish. Use headphones or something if you're playing in the loo at work. Not that I would do that of course.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 25, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Only, this takes ages, and if you don't get the size right (I think - or maybe it's just random) the bloody thing will say "yeah, not quite right, am I". I've only ever managed to get a few which were actual proper snowmen and sent me presents. This year I couldn't be arsed and only made one.




I managed to make one snowman before the snow disappeared yesterday, he was well pissed off! Apparently my snowman making skills weren't good enough for him. He kept banging on about wanting to help a flower growm but I couldn't figure out what to do...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

I still haven't got a spade! The stupid shiop never seems to stock them, even though it's upgraded to a better shop. Gah!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 26, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I still haven't got a spade! The stupid shiop never seems to stock them, even though it's upgraded to a better shop. Gah!



If you visit me this evening I will give you a golden shovel. Hows that for an offer? I will be on some time later between 6.30 and 8 if you want to fix a time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> If you visit me this evening I will give you a golden shovel. Hows that for an offer? I will be on some time later between 6.30 and 8 if you want to fix a time.



Gah! That's so kind, but I don't have my router set up at my new house yet, so I can't go online! Should have it sorted by the end of the week. Thanks though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't understand bug catching! i've never even seen a bug, how do I make them appear? My net is useless


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't understand bug catching! i've never even seen a bug, how do I make them appear? My net is useless


I'm not too keen on bugs.

Play with the sound on. Sometimes passing a tree something will fly off from the trunk. By then it's too late. If while you're ambling around you keep an eye on the tree trunks and if one looks different face it and wave your net. You might catch a cockroach. They're not very frequent tho. Shaking trees might get you bees (but not if your gate is open as far as I can work out) but they're a bugger to catch unless I'm missing something obvious. Sprint off probably northwards and then grab your net and swing. 

I can't be fucked with bugs tbh. 


Actually probably easier is to go around hitting rocks. You may spot something moving away from the rock once you've smacked it so swap to your net and grab it. Not so hard as it's on the ground and not superquick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 28, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Actually probably easier is to go around hitting rocks. You may spot something moving away from the rock once you've smacked it so swap to your net and grab it. Not so hard as it's on the ground and not superquick.



I tend to just go and stomp on them instead 

I've not been playing much the past few days because I'm poorly and it hurts to sit back (I like to sit back on the sofa when I'm playing, you see). I really should spend some time trying to pay off my stupidly huge mortgage. I've got about 350,000 in the bank, so by the end of the month I'll get a nice chunk of interest I reckon. 

Anyone bought turnip seeds on a Sunday yet? I'm yet to have ever seen the person who sells them. I want a red one for Wendell.

And what am I supposed to do with the darned philosophising otter? I need to go back and look over the various guides online I think.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I tend to just go and stomp on them instead
> 
> I've not been playing much the past few days because I'm poorly and it hurts to sit back (I like to sit back on the sofa when I'm playing, you see). I really should spend some time trying to pay off my stupidly huge mortgage. I've got about 350,000 in the bank, so by the end of the month I'll get a nice chunk of interest I reckon.
> 
> ...



The turnip seller is out and about on Sunday mornings - her name is Jean.  And I haven't met an philosophising otters! On the plus side Bree finally fucked off with her white furniture, and I am now a fully fledged member of Big Redd's dodgy funiture store. 
I also found a cocunut last night - hope it grows this time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anyone bought turnip seeds on a Sunday yet? I'm yet to have ever seen the person who sells them. I want a red one for Wendell.



I have a red turnip growing at the moment! I don't really know what to do with it though, it hasn't changed physically since I planted it, but don't turnips rot after 6 days? I don't want to lose it, but i'm too scared to pick it!


----------



## fubert (Feb 28, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I have a red turnip growing at the moment! I don't really know what to do with it though, it hasn't changed physically since I planted it, but don't turnips rot after 6 days? I don't want to lose it, but i'm too scared to pick it!




Water the red turnip daily. Dig it up on Saturday and flog it to Nook. He pays 16,000 for mine.

Oh, and coconuts grow better beside the sea


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 28, 2008)

Nook is closed today which is ruining my life, I can't earn any money from fishing without him!


----------



## fubert (Feb 28, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Nook is closed today which is ruining my life, I can't earn any money from fishing without him!



Connect to a mate and sell stuff in their town


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 28, 2008)

fubert said:


> Connect to a mate and sell stuff in their town



Sky _still_ haven't sent my router! My neighbours unencrypted wi-fi connection isn't strong anough for my DS


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 28, 2008)

fubert said:


> Water the red turnip daily. Dig it up on Saturday and flog it to Nook. He pays 16,000 for mine.
> 
> Oh, and coconuts grow better beside the sea



16000 bells for a red turnip!!!! How many can you buy? *dollar signs*


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 28, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> 16000 bells for a red turnip!!!! How many can you buy? *dollar signs*



I think you can only buy one a week, Jean said they were sold out after I purchased one on Sunday. However, I'm a noob, so it might change with experience.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 28, 2008)

Does Nook ever go 24 hours? Do I need a wifi mate in a different timezone? I'd rather just sell the fish than fill my house.


I caught the turnip lady once, as I'm not a before noon person. 


Anyone see a UFO the other day? Plus there was a bird overhead once which I suspect was Pete. Pelly has a bit of a thing for him. We had a chat in the cafe once...


Oh and pictures. I just got given a picture by the most annoying resident so I'm going to tell them I've lost it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I also found a cocunut last night - hope it grows this time.



Coconuts only grow on the sand, or just on the edge of the sand..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Anyone see a UFO the other day?



You can shoot that down, if you're quick enough, though it's a bit of a challenge even with the golden catapult.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 28, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You can shoot that down, if you're quick enough, though it's a bit of a challenge even with the golden catapult.


I tried but a pitfall seed got me.


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2008)

this is like the conversations you overhear when you're on a mental health ward.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> this is like the conversations you overhear when you're on a mental health ward.





Omg...I don't believe it.
Minime asked me at 7.50pm if she could stay up for half hour longer (she goes to bed 8pm) because someone was coming to visit and it was the first time and they would shout at her if she wans't there. I didn't cotton on for a moment.....she meant Animal Crossing FFS!   

(I let her)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 28, 2008)

My coconut tree is growing!

The mental health ward comment is spot on.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm even a spazz in animal crossing, I keep on falling over and I don't know why


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got loads of fruit.

Does anyone want to see my puppies? Fruit. Not puppies. Dammit.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

Will anyone be playing this evening at all? I know some of you have lives and stuff, but I'd like to go visiting this evening if anyone is around.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 29, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Coconuts only grow on the sand, or just on the edge of the sand..



Ah, not so, my good Fridgey. I have a few that are set quite far back. Indeed, there does seem to be a cut off point for them, but (and this is only relevant if all towns look basically the same) I have a couple that are nearly as far back from the sea as the Museum. 

So I keep asking about the environments, and Pelly tells me people want more green. But it wasn't long ago she was telling me there were too many trees.  Does she mean they want trees that aren't fruit trees? Because I'm on a mission to make all my trees (apart from spruce and coconut) a mixture of native and foreign fruit trees.

I got my golden slingshot yesterday 

Re: red turnips, when Wendell tells you he's hungry, if you give him a red turnip to eat he might give you something special that unlocks various possibilities. I can't remember what exactly, but it starts a trading chain reaction, where you give what he gave you to someone else, they give you something in return, which you can use to do X. I'm no use - I've read so much about this game I can't remember it all


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 29, 2008)

Hm, odd - I tried for ages to get them to grow further back than that, but they wouldn't. In the end I got other fruit trees anyway, which are more agriculturally efficient, but still. I might try planting a load to see what happens.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 29, 2008)

Also, my town is full of weeds, my house is full of cockroaches and my flowers are all dead


----------



## keithy (Feb 29, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Also, my town is full of weeds, my house is full of cockroaches and my flowers are all dead



OOOOOO can I come round and do the gardening?????


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 29, 2008)

You're weird!

(Actually I just did it all anyway, sorry.)


----------



## keithy (Feb 29, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You're weird!
> 
> (Actually I just did it all anyway, sorry.)





I rayt like doing it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 29, 2008)

keithy said:


> I rayt like doing it



Hehe I quite like the idea of that a troop of urbanites going to each others towns and helping clear up.


----------



## keithy (Feb 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hehe I quite like the idea of that a troop of urbanites going to each others towns and helping clear up.



Is that an invitation?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to play! Might be able to at some point over the weekend as I'll be at the g/f's with wi-fi goodness. I've already added you lot to my firends list in preparation!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I want to play! Might be able to at some point over the weekend as I'll be at the g/f's with wi-fi goodness. I've already added you lot to my firends list in preparation!



Whats your details so I can add you?

And keithy I have a lost kitten thing from your town who is crying all the time and wants to go home!


----------



## keithy (Feb 29, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Whats your details so I can add you?
> 
> And keithy I have a lost kitten thing from your town who is crying all the time and wants to go home!



Hahaha yeh I keep meaning to ask you about that, some bloody yellow cat keeps going on about WAAAA ME BABY'S GONE MISSING LYKE! WAAAAAA



Suppose I'll have to come and pick it up then! Got any weeds for me to pull?


----------



## lemontop (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got a copy of AC. Might dig it out. God only knows what's been going on. Haven't turned it on for well over a year! Think my code's

Animal crossing
395208
847003


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

lemontop said:


> I've got a copy of AC. Might dig it out. God only knows what's been going on. Haven't turned it on for well over a year! Think my code's
> 
> Animal crossing
> 395208
> 847003



Whats happened is that your town is over run with weeds, and all your neighbours hate you. On the plus side, any money in the bank will have gained mucho interest.


----------



## keithy (Feb 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I've already added you lot to my firends list in preparation!



Bit presumptious innit!!!!!! Only kidding love, post your detailsness when you can (have to connect first I think) then we can all add you and have a party!

A really boring, pointless, geeky party!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyys


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

keithy said:


> Bit presumptious innit!!!!!! Only kidding love, post your detailsness when you can (have to connect first I think) then we can all add you and have a party!



Yup, as soon as I'm range of an open network i'll get the details on here.




			
				keithy said:
			
		

> A really boring, pointless, geeky party!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyys



How very dare you!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 29, 2008)

Put your details on the sticky thread for them... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=164987


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Whats happened is that your town is over run with weeds, and all your neighbours hate you. On the plus side, any money in the bank will have gained mucho interest.



ahem....


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> ahem....


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


>



don't worry.  I just posted something and then thought better of it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> On the plus side, any money in the bank will have gained mucho interest.



Does it gain interest?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Does it gain interest?



So I've been told! There's a trick where you put loads in the bank and put the DS clock forward so it gets interest quicker. I don't have enough funds to be banking though, working on paying off my second mortgage first.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I regularly get interest. Having paid off my house I'm saving for the purposes of pointless consumerism. Every now and then there's a crown that turns up in the clothes shop for something like 800,000 bells... there's a Royal Crown for 1.2 million iirc as well that I've seen.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes, I regularly get interest. Having paid off my house I'm saving for the purposes of pointless consumerism. Every now and then there's a crown that turns up in the clothes shop for something like 800,000 bells... there's a Royal Crown for 1.2 million iirc as well that I've seen.



Capitalist pigdog!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 29, 2008)

Conspicuous consumption is an affront to the masses, I know. I shall feel suitably ashamed when parading around town with my crown on, rather than my usual bunny ears.

I compensate by writing communist propaganda in bottle messages and throwing them in the sea. (I actually do do this.)


----------



## fogbat (Feb 29, 2008)

You sad, sad, sad, sad, sad bastards.

(This certainly isn't a sulky post because I've wanted Animal Crossing for ages and can't afford to buy it, ooohhhhh no.)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Conspicuous consumption is an affront to the masses, I know. I shall feel suitably ashamed when parading around town with my crown on, rather than my usual bunny ears.
> 
> I compensate by writing communist propaganda in bottle messages and throwing them in the sea. (I actually do do this.)





Talking of capitalist pigdogs, I'm most upset at Tom Nook. I sold my white turnips yesterday at 130 bells each, making a modest profit, but mostly running scared, as every other day I would have made a massive loss. So, today, how much is he offering? 556 bells each!!! I could have made a killing.

Gordon Gecko I ain't.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

fogbat said:


> You sad, sad, sad, sad, sad bastards.
> 
> (This certainly isn't a sulky post because I've wanted Animal Crossing for ages and can't afford to buy it, ooohhhhh no.)



*pssssst* get an R4. And many lost weekends of gaming pleasure will be yours!


----------



## fubert (Feb 29, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> 16000 bells for a red turnip!!!! How many can you buy? *dollar signs*




The turnip woman will only sell you one packet of red turnip seeds per week. She says she's only got one packet. 

However, I did just think that if you connect to a load of mates on Sunday mornings you may be able to buy one packet from each woman.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, so I woke up early this morning and decided to play some Animal Crossing. Bumped into Jitters who came up with this gem.

hello! The early bird gets the worm! All I got was this lousy groin cramp, sugartits!


----------



## keithy (Mar 1, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> hello! The early bird gets the worm! All I got was this lousy groin cramp, sugartits!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 2, 2008)

I might have to change my clock to more my kind of timezone.  Highly unlikely I'll be up for Joan.

The savings account interest is rubbish. 1,000,000 got me 4,500. Bah! Paid off my manor now. woo!

Flea market was a farce. Coco had hidden the only item I wanted (modern dresser). They all wanted to buy my fishing trophy...


Anyone catch new fish and bugs? 
Can we send letters to other towns at all?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2008)

I spent yesterday catching butterflies and other buggy things. It's nice now it's March there are new things to entertain me. I still can't catch stinging bees though.

I paid off my second story loan and now have a room to the left. Now to start the laborious process of paying off that loan to get another room. 

I bought my first red turnip today. I'll be giving to it Wendell when I see him, because he gives you something in return. But I'll sell any others I have.


----------



## fubert (Mar 2, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Anyone catch new fish and bugs?
> Can we send letters to other towns at all?



Caught some butterflies and a honey bee.

Oh, and a rainbow trout and a loach.


----------



## idioteque (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be playing for the first time later, just got my DS today! I'm excited, will report back here once I know what the hell I'm doing


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 3, 2008)

fubert said:


> Caught some butterflies and a honey bee.
> 
> Oh, and a rainbow trout and a loach.


loach = 30 bells = throwing it back.  bloody rubbish.


I've paid off the biggest house now so I'm considering trying a different game. Reckon I'll be back once a day (at least ) to shake down trees and get fossils though.

*I got bottle mail from Wease* (QueenOfGoths)  complete with apple attached. Is that just random that it rocked up on my shore?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2008)

drag0n said:


> loach = 30 bells = throwing it back.  bloody rubbish.
> 
> 
> I've paid off the biggest house now so I'm considering trying a different game. Reckon I'll be back once a day (at least ) to shake down trees and get fossils though.
> ...



Fantastic - I just cast it adrift in the hope it would go somewhere good. And it has!  Maybe it's because I visited you.

I have become obssessed with catching insects - have managed a few honey bees and loads of butterflies but they don't sell for much. Still chasing around with my net s good fun.

Have paid of my second mortgage now so have a slightly bigger house with a groovy purple roof


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 3, 2008)

I had to start again! 

When I got my R4 through, I decided there was no point having two copies, so gave my hard copy to my girlfriend. Started out fresh, just finished working for Nook and paid off the first part of my mortgage, it's so sad having an empty roster of fish, and this poor new character has to wait ages to know the joys of snowmen. Also, I don't like my new neighbours as much as my old ones.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 3, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Also, I don't like my new neighbours as much as my old ones.



Some of my neighbours are absolute freaks. I only found out when I went visiting for the flea market, but Pee Wee the gorilla has some kind of weird Japanese fixation - his only furniture is three samurai outfits, a stereo, and a Japanese drum.  And I think Big Top has some kind of steroid abuse problem - his house is decorated like a boxing ring, and he's always sick and looking for medicine! And as for Jitters talking about his groin strain, I'm not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Some of my neighbours are absolute freaks. I only found out when I went visiting for the flea market, but Pee Wee the gorilla has some kind of weird Japanese fixation - his only furniture is three samurai outfits, a stereo, and a Japanese drum.  And I think Big Top has some kind of steroid abuse problem - his house is decorated like a boxing ring, and he's always sick and looking for medicine! And as for Jitters talking about his groin strain, I'm not sure how much more I can take.



I used to have Big Top - he was wierd with that boxing ring thing - but he moved out and now I have Jay who is always exercising and asking me which of his muscles I think he likes the best (I always say biceps!).

I have a Japanese Drum in my house  I was tempted to sell it on Flea Market Day but I just couldn't bring myself too.


----------



## fubert (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah sometimes you get messages in bottles from visitors you've had. I get them from my son when we play together.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 4, 2008)

I found out what pitfall seeds were for last night. Now i'm saving them up to bury around the doorway to a particularly annoying neighbours house.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 4, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I found out what pitfall seeds were for last night. Now i'm saving them up to bury around the doorway to a particularly annoying neighbours house.



If you go to the guard on the left by the gateway that does lost property, he usually has loads that you can take.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> If you go to the guard on the left by the gateway that does lost property, he usually has loads that you can take.



I've seen them there a couple of times but never normally more than one at a time. You're not the first person who I've heard say that though...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 6, 2008)

Katrina the fortune teller is in town today. Is there any point in giving her money, or is it a scam?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 6, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Katrina the fortune teller is in town today. Is there any point in giving her money, or is it a scam?



Its only 100 bells!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Katrina the fortune teller is in town today. Is there any point in giving her money, or is it a scam?



How can you THINK of giving money to these FRAUDS? Wake up, man!!! There's no scientific proof, you're just THROWING YOUR BELLS AWAY!!!!!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, and you know one thing that makes me want to throw the damn thing out the window?

It's when you have a slightly old and shonky DS (bought on first day of release) which occasionally cuts out, and you wander about selling fruit and fossils and then manage to shoot down the UFO, wake the bloody parrot up or whatever he is, collect the five spaceship components, give them to him, and he's just said "Please have a special gift" and is _in the middle of handing it over_ when the fucking game freezes and you have to turn it off.

And then, when you start it again, when you've got over the annoyance, you get that *CUNTING MOLE*.

I understand some woman actually sued Nintendo because the mole was causing emotional distress. I'd go for a class action suit there.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 6, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh, and you know one thing that makes me want to throw the damn thing out the window?
> 
> It's when you have a slightly old and shonky DS (bought on first day of release) which occasionally cuts out, and you wander about selling fruit and fossils and then manage to shoot down the UFO, wake the bloody parrot up or whatever he is, collect the five spaceship components, give them to him, and he's just said "Please have a special gift" and is _in the middle of handing it over_ when the fucking game freezes and you have to turn it off.
> 
> ...





I feel your pain. That's why I'm buying myself a new Nintendo soon.

But parrot? Space ship? tell me more!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh god I hate that mole!! I didn't fucking turn my DS off without saving. I closed it and it never woke up again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I feel your pain. That's why I'm buying myself a new Nintendo soon.
> 
> But parrot? Space ship? tell me more!



Oh, that's the UFO. If you ever see the UFO flying overhead, race to shoot it down with the catapult. It's actually the main reason I wander about tooled up with my golden catapult, yo. It crashes, and there's a bunch of things which you have to do which I won't spoil, but at the end you get a rare item (at least I think it's rare).

I've done it twice, excluding the aborted attempt mentioned above - first time I got a widget in a tank from Metroid which is ace and makes bleep bloop noises, the second time I got a peeing statue which is shit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Oh god I hate that mole!! I didn't fucking turn my DS off without saving. I closed it and it never woke up again.



Yeah, I've never actually done it deliberately - either I fall asleep with it on, or I press the power button by mistake, or something like that, and I think by now I've been punished enough with Italian stereotypes, dammit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2008)

Aaaargh! Tom Nook is remodeling his shop today and I have loads to sell . 

And I now have so much stuff in my room that I am not being allowed to put anything else on the floor in case it collapses 

However on the plus side I have bought myself an eyepatch so with the black and white dress I have designed I look like a real goth!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aaaargh! Tom Nook is remodeling his shop today and I have loads to sell .
> 
> And I now have so much stuff in my room that I am not being allowed to put anything else on the floor in case it collapses
> 
> However on the plus side I have bought myself an eyepatch so with the black and white dress I have designed I look like a real goth!



Do you wanna come sell at mine? That works doesn't it?

I'm not on right now, but will be before afternoon neighbours (so shortly). I could just keep my gate open for you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Do you wanna come sell at mine? That works doesn't it?
> 
> I'm not on right now, but will be before afternoon neighbours (so shortly). I could just keep my gate open for you?



Sadly I'm at work (I have sneakily tried to see if there was any Wi-Fi I could use around here but there isn't!) so can't but thanks for the offer


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly I'm at work (I have sneakily tried to see if there was any Wi-Fi I could use around here but there isn't!) so can't but thanks for the offer


Ah! Work.  nevermind then.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone playing now? Want to come and visit?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm playing, but am at work I'm afraid. I still haven't been out of my town, it's upsetting.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone playing now? Want to come and visit?



Too late now but I was playing then.

I'll have my gate open or see if I can go anywhere over the weekend.


----------



## fubert (Mar 8, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I'm playing, but am at work I'm afraid. I still haven't been out of my town, it's upsetting.



You can come over to mine. I've got loads of fruits (well, six including coconuts) - them's how you make some steady cash


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought you were all mad, mad people.

Then I bought the game as Argos didn't stock Tetris.

Now I have no free time


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 8, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> I thought you were all mad, mad people.
> 
> Then I bought the game as Argos didn't stock Tetris.
> 
> Now I have no free time


No free time AND a friend code?


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> I thought you were all mad, mad people.
> 
> Then I bought the game as Argos didn't stock Tetris.
> 
> Now I have no free time


 
You bought the game?


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2008)

drag0n said:


> No free time AND a friend code?



My DS won't connect to my wireless router doobery as it's incompatible apperantly.

And I am afraid that is the limt of my knowledge with these things.

I WANT VISITORS GODDAMIT!


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2008)

Addy said:


> You bought the game?



Tsk!

Poor old Nintendo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> I thought you were all mad, mad people.
> 
> Then I bought the game as Argos didn't stock Tetris.
> 
> Now I have no free time



For a little bit more you could be saving roughly £15,000 on DS games...


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> My DS won't connect to my wireless router doobery as it's incompatible apperantly.
> 
> And I am afraid that is the limt of my knowledge with these things.
> 
> I WANT VISITORS GODDAMIT!


 
What security policy is set up on your router?
WEP works fine with the DS.
You will have to log into your router, get the WEP key and input it into the DS wireless settings.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 8, 2008)

Addy said:


> What security policy is set up on your router?
> WEP works fine with the DS.
> You will have to log into your router, get the WEP key and input it into the DS wireless settings.



Don't mean to be rude but ***WOOOSH***

*sound of something going over my head*


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2008)

1. What router are you using?
2. What encryption are you using? (security policy = WEP/WPA)
3. Can you log in to your router? 
ie..open Internet Explorer, type in 192.168.*1.*1 (* may be different depending on router... seek advice from manual/online (you will need username/password))

Answer these and we can go further to help you.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 8, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Don't mean to be rude but ***WOOOSH***
> 
> *sound of something going over my head*



The WEP is just the password thingy that you set up when you set up your wireless router. Once you input that on your Nintendo, you're away.  Its easy, honest.


----------



## idioteque (Mar 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows which fish are more valuable than the others? Cos I want to give some stuff to the museum, but not if it's worth much


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 9, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows which fish are more valuable than the others? Cos I want to give some stuff to the museum, but not if it's worth much


Just give the first of everything to the museum innit. The loach is worth fuck all. Not even worth catching. Stringfish is worth 15,000 but I think they're out of season now as I haven't caught one for a week or so.

I keep a stringfish in my house in case the bank goes tits up (ho ho) and a tuna in case there's a tourney.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2008)

hehehhehee
I have just confiscated the middle kids DS cause she's a naughty kid.
I may well be visiting some of you in the next week.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 9, 2008)

Addy said:


> hehehhehee
> I have just confiscated the middle kids DS cause she's a naughty kid.
> I may well be visiting some of you in the next week.



Is it her Animal Crossing as well? If so I guess you can't just post up friend code details like everyone else. 




Is still think we should arrange a party (sadly my birthday has been and gone). What's the max amount of friends you can have over at once?


I managed to skip la-di-dah day (or whatever) by trapping all my neighbours in their homes.


----------



## idioteque (Mar 10, 2008)

I caught a coelacanth yesterday!  15,000 bells- paid off the remainder of my mortgage nicely


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I caught a coelacanth yesterday!  15,000 bells- paid off the remainder of my mortgage nicely



I got 10k for two fossils yesterday. Together with my thriving orchard, I am managing to console myself about being such a shit fisherperson. I still owe about 140k on my third mortgage though.

Are any insects worth catching, or are they just for donating?


----------



## keithy (Mar 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I got 10k for two fossils yesterday. Together with my thriving orchard, I am managing to console myself about being such a shit fisherperson. I still owe about 140k on my third mortgage though.
> 
> Are any insects worth catching, or are they just for donating?



BEES! 4500!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> BEES! 4500!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My sprog keeps telling me about bees, but I've never seen any!

Did anyone give the fortune teller 10,000 bells? And what is up with Redd's furniture store - is it all nicked or what?  I did laugh when I got 100 bells payout on my insurance policy for falling down a hole though.


----------



## keithy (Mar 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> My sprog keeps telling me about bees, but I've never seen any!
> 
> Did anyone give the fortune teller 10,000 bells? And what is up with Redd's furniture store - is it all nicked or what?  I did laugh when I got 100 bells payout on my insurance policy for falling down a hole though.



Do you not shake trees? I shake every single tree in my town, every day! you can get bits of furniture, bags of money, or bee hives innit

come on, get it together


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> Do you not shake trees? I shake every single tree in my town, every day! you can get bits of furniture, bags of money, or bee hives innit
> 
> come on, get it together




Really? I've only been shaking the non native fruit trees!

God, I'm useless.

I have just ordered myself one of these beauties though.

http://loot-ninja.com/2007/10/03/new-crimson-and-onyx-nintendo-ds-available/


----------



## keithy (Mar 10, 2008)

That's gorgeous! I've got the black DS lite. They're so lovely and shiny but it makes me para about scratches - need some form of protective case


----------



## idioteque (Mar 10, 2008)

I just bought a plain case from Woolworths for a fiver, which is pretty good, considering they're trying to sell cases with a few styluses and stuff for £15 in Zavvi...

HALP! There's a present flying across the sky, what shall i do?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I just bought a plain case from Woolworths for a fiver, which is pretty good, considering they're trying to sell cases with a few styluses and stuff for £15 in Zavvi...
> 
> HALP! There's a present flying across the sky, what shall i do?



Shoot it down!

I have never seen a present in the sky either!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Shoot it down!
> 
> I have never seen a present in the sky either!



They are regular things. Listen for the wind when the clock says XX:X4 and you will see a pretty balloon with gifts underneath. Run to the top of your town, arm yourself with a slingshot, and shoot. When you have shot down 15, the 16th balloon will be a golden slingshot, that shoots 3 stones at once, in a pattern, to increase your chances.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 10, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> They are regular things. Listen for the wind when the clock says XX:X4 and you will see a pretty balloon with gifts underneath. Run to the top of your town, arm yourself with a slingshot, and shoot. When you have shot down 15, the 16th balloon will be a golden slingshot, that shoots 3 stones at once, in a pattern, to increase your chances.



But don't shoot it down if it's over a body of water. My waterfall and where the river is widest is the north west corner. I went through a phase of shooting stuff down there and it just sinks.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 10, 2008)

I bowed to a shooting star last night, so I'm hoping I'll have a treat when I get in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Really? I've only been shaking the non native fruit trees!
> 
> God, I'm useless.
> 
> ...



Ooh nice - makes my silver old stylee DS look like a brick

I have only just realised that you can donate fish and insects to the museum  but I have, however, shot down a couple of balloons that have floated over the town.

However I deceided not to keep the sheeps skull which wa one of the 'presents' which I shot down. Didin't want my town to look like "Lord of the Flies"!

Had my hair done at Nookington's at the weekend. Wease now has an attractive white/blonde bun rather than the pink yorkshire terrier look I used to have


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh nice - makes my silver old stylee DS look like a brick
> 
> I have only just realised that you can donate fish and insects to the museum  but I have, however, shot down a couple of balloons that have floated over the town.
> 
> ...



My old one is a silver old stylee one with a chip on the screen, which sprog will be delighted to get. And WTF is Nookingtons? Hairdos? Shooting stars? Think I need to play some more - I'm missing all this shit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> My old one is a silver old stylee one with a chip on the screen, which sprog will be delighted to get. And WTF is Nookingtons? Hairdos? Shooting stars? Think I need to play some more - I'm missing all this shit!



Nookington's is the next Tom Nook upgrade after Nookway - it includes an upstairs and a back room where there is a hairdressers. 3000 bells and you can get a new style!!

I've never seen a shooting star either


----------



## keithy (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm trying to get my boyfriend into animal crossing... I'm not sure how to make it seem really good though cos it's basically pointless isn't it... hmmm...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nookington's is the next Tom Nook upgrade after Nookway - it includes an upstairs and a back room where there is a hairdressers. 3000 bells and you can get a new style!!
> 
> I've never seen a shooting star either



There was a shooting star literally every four/five minutes in my town last night! It was like a metoer shower!



keithy said:


> I'm trying to get my boyfriend into animal crossing... I'm not sure how to make it seem really good though cos it's basically pointless isn't it... hmmm...



I got my girlfriend into it, by saying "It's really cute! And has animals that you can befiriend!" But I guess that wouldn't work for most guys.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

Right, I’m now starting to get frustrated with my lack of tree growing ability. When, when I plant a fruit, does the tree usually die? I water them regularly (at least once a day, often more), but they usually wilt and die before they get past the sapling stage. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Right, I’m now starting to get frustrated with my lack of tree growing ability. When, when I plant a fruit, does the tree usually die? I water them regularly (at least once a day, often more), but they usually wilt and die before they get past the sapling stage. What am I doing wrong?



Chop down a non fruiting tree and plant your fruit in its place. You don't have to water them at all I find. Oh and coconut trees need to be near the beach.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 11, 2008)

Now here is a dopey question. If you get bells given to you, or  by hitting a rock or shaking a tree, how the feck do you spend them? I've tried dragging them over to my bank balance, and spending them, but I'm obviously doing something stupid. I have them piled up in my house now - its that or bury it.


----------



## idioteque (Mar 11, 2008)

Drag them to the bit where it tells you how many bells you have


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Chop down a non fruiting tree and plant your fruit in its place. You don't have to water them at all I find. Oh and coconut trees need to be near the beach.



Okay, I'll try that, although it's not ideal as I had a nice neat orchard planned! I had a coconut and planted it on the ebach and it still died, stupid coconut. Are coconuts worth any more than foreign fruit?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Okay, I'll try that, although it's not ideal as I had a nice neat orchard planned! I had a coconut and planted it on the ebach and it still died, stupid coconut. Are coconuts worth any more than foreign fruit?



No - 500 bells each, and they only grow two at a time. I planted a couple of coconuts just behind the sand and where other trees had previously fruited and they are fine. My first one died though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I planted three more pear trees last night. Watered them this morning before work (god I'm sad), so hopefully when I get home they'll be healthy. If not I might give up on Animal Crossing as my orchard was my grand money making scheme.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Drag them to the bit where it tells you how many bells you have





cliche guevara said:


> Well I planted three more pear trees last night. Watered them this morning before work (god I'm sad), so hopefully when I get home they'll be healthy. If not I might give up on Animal Crossing as my orchard was my grand money making scheme.



Have either of you got your friend code yet? If so post it up as I have apples on offer!

Tried to visit someone last night but no one was around


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 12, 2008)

Foreign fruit is the way to go. I'm trying to spend less time on animal crossing so  collecting fruit and shaking trees is quite a money spinner. Faster than fishing (generally, unless you get a pricey fish). 

Anyone want peaches?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 12, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tried to visit someone last night but no one was around


What time do you tend to be on?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 12, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have either of you got your friend code yet? If so post it up as I have apples on offer!
> 
> Tried to visit someone last night but no one was around



Still no. Dickheads at Sky reset my router two days after I finally got conencted, meaning I have to wait another few days for a conenction again. I'll post it up as soon as I have it, I'm desperate to have you guys all come visiting!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2008)

drag0n said:


> What time do you tend to be on?



On a weekday usually between 8.30-9.30pm but it does vary depending on food, telly watching  and talking to my husband type activities


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 12, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> food, telly watching  and talking to my husband type activities



You have to work these annoyances around Animal Crossing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> You have to work these annoyances around Animal Crossing.



I know - it's a pain! Husband is the easiest though. All I have to do is I sit him down with a kit-kat, the Wii zapper and "Ghost Squad" I know I will have a couple of 'free' hours .

Now if I could just find time to watch "Torchwood" and "Dexter" I'd be happy!


----------



## idioteque (Mar 12, 2008)

What am I supposed to do when I run out of room for letters in my pockets? I don't know what to do with them


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 12, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - it's a pain! Husband is the easiest though. All I have to do is I sit him down with a kit-kat, the Wii zapper and "Ghost Squad" I know I will have a couple of 'free' hours .
> 
> Now if I could just find time to watch "Torchwood" and "Dexter" I'd be happy!


All my book reading has gone out of the window. 




idioteque said:


> What am I supposed to do when I run out of room for letters in my pockets? I don't know what to do with them


Go to the town hall. use the post office/banking desk and select "save letter" or whatever. Then you get space to save them too. Or you can just get rid, by selecting "Toss" instead of read or grab from your pocket.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2008)

idioteque said:


> What am I supposed to do when I run out of room for letters in my pockets? I don't know what to do with them



What you can also do when saving letters is save items as well. 

At the moment I am not allowed to put anything else in my house in case the floor collapses  so anything good I find or buy - and want to keep until I pay of all mortgages and get my mansion - I add to a letter as a present and this gets saved along with the letter. Cool eh!


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What you can also do when saving letters is save items as well.
> 
> At the moment I am not allowed to put anything else in my house in case the floor collapses  so anything good I find or buy - and want to keep until I pay of all mortgages and get my mansion - I add to a letter as a present and this gets saved along with the letter. Cool eh!



Sneaky! And that'll come in useful cos I'm running out of space in my wardrobe. I once got offered a backpack, but didn't take it. Is this just an accessory, or does it give you more space to carry stuff than just your pockets?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Sneaky! And that'll come in useful cos I'm running out of space in my wardrobe. I once got offered a backpack, but didn't take it. Is this just an accessory, or does it give you more space to carry stuff than just your pockets?



Don't know - never been offered a backpack. Mmm intriguing .. 

I did catch a spider last night though - only worth 300 bells but it was the satisfaction of netting the little sod that made it feel oh so good!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 13, 2008)

Now it's getting warmer there will be more insects about. The place is stuffed with bloody beetles in late summer... I did read somewhere that beetles are popular pets in Japan, perhaps that's why there are so many of them.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't know - never been offered a backpack. Mmm intriguing ..
> 
> I did catch a spider last night though - only worth 300 bells but it was the satisfaction of netting the little sod that made it feel oh so good!



Are those the things that make a rattley noise and sit on trees? I've caught a fleeting glimpse at a couple, but got nowhere near netting one. Also, after hearing a chirping sound and digging near it, something jumped out of the ground, but ran straight into the river. What the hell was that? It was pretty big, was it worth much?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Are those the things that make a rattley noise and sit on trees? I've caught a fleeting glimpse at a couple, but got nowhere near netting one. Also, after hearing a chirping sound and digging near it, something jumped out of the ground, but ran straight into the river. What the hell was that? It was pretty big, was it worth much?



The spider I caught appeared after I had shaken a tree - it came down on a little silken thread and there was much rushing and cursing as I tried I got my net out and nab the sucker!

Not sure what the rattley noise beasties are - I've seen a few on tress but they have also flown off before I could get to them  I think they might be some kind of bee but I am not sure

As for the chirruping noise I have searched around when I've heard it but never seen anything - next time I hear it I'll dig a hole and see if something appears. Maybe it's a man eating worm like in "Tremors" 

Little Wease has also taken to tripping over a lot in a the last couple of days, which is strange as I have been doing much the same in real life recently


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The spider I caught appeared after I had shaken a tree - it came down on a little silken thread and there was much rushing and cursing as I tried I got my net out and nab the sucker!
> 
> Not sure what the rattley noise beasties are - I've seen a few on tress but they have also flown off before I could get to them  I think they might be some kind of bee but I am not sure
> 
> ...



I got stung by bees last night after trying this tree shaking malarkey! Then ever single fecker in the village insisted on telling me I should have run to a neighbours house! Well I know that now! So, do I get an insurance payout? I got 100 bells for falling down a hole once!


----------



## idioteque (Mar 13, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Are those the things that make a rattley noise and sit on trees? I've caught a fleeting glimpse at a couple, but got nowhere near netting one.



I think that might be a cockroach... I caught one sitting on a tree making slightly chirpy noises after having a few run away from me. Blathers hated me for bringing that in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I got stung by bees last night after trying this tree shaking malarkey! Then ever single fecker in the village insisted on telling me I should have run to a neighbours house! Well I know that now! So, do I get an insurance payout? I got 100 bells for falling down a hole once!



I am always getting stung - even if a house is near little Wease can't seem to get there in time 

You should get 100 bells insurance pay out. I am making quite a living out of it actually, in fact I am thinking of becoming a bee sting insurance scam artist!


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Little Wease has also taken to tripping over a lot in a the last couple of days, which is strange as I have been doing much the same in real life recently



Pitfall seeds FTW!



Chairman Meow said:


> I got stung by bees last night after trying this tree shaking malarkey! Then ever single fecker in the village insisted on telling me I should have run to a neighbours house! Well I know that now! So, do I get an insurance payout? I got 100 bells for falling down a hole once!



100 bells, takes a lot to earn your 3000 back! Does anyone know if your policy runs out at all?



idioteque said:


> I think that might be a cockroach... I caught one sitting on a tree making slightly chirpy noises after having a few run away from me. Blathers hated me for bringing that in.



Blathers hates all bugs, it provides much entertainment!



QueenOfGoths said:


> I am always getting stung - even if a house is near little Wease can't seem to get there in time
> 
> You should get 100 bells insurance pay out. I am making quite a living out of it actually, in fact I am thinking of becoming a bee sting insurance scam artist!



Run away in a straight line, then get your net out. They won't attack you while you're in the menu screen. Get ready to close the menu then bash A as quickly as possible, only works about a quarter of the time ime, but if you catch a bee they're worth 4500!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Pitfall seeds FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 14, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw the underground bugs which make the chirruping noise are "mole crickets". I managed top catch one last night - after a lovely visit to owlk (Drag0n) ! - they are only 200 bells though.



Also got one last night! Did some hardcore money making last night, got about 45000 bells in one sitting. Paid off the second part of my mortgage, should have a shiny new extension when I get home


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)

So if you haven't got wireless connection....how do you get to play with others n visit them!!??
Me n minime wanna come play with you lot! 

Can I get a dongley type thing or no??


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2008)

You can get an usb dongle to wifi your comp. That avoids any router kerfuffle but you'd need your computer on at the same time.


I'm still pottering around. Got more bottle mail from Wease after QueenOfGoths visited again (pleasure to have you). Oh and Butch has decided to stay.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)

So...just go n buy a usb dongle?


*gets a little excited*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2008)

tryin for an emulator and rom. Emulator claims it goes online gaming. We'll see


----------



## feyr (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone planning to be on ac tonight?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> So...just go n buy a usb dongle?
> 
> 
> *gets a little excited*



The nintendo dongle officially does not work on a Mac. It says so in their FAQs on their website.

I'm officially grumpy now. I'll never get a bigger Tom Nook's now with a salon upstairs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

If you have a relatively modern mac, it should be able to generate its own wireless network and share the connection.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

Aaww VP!



I haven't got a Mac


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

feyr said:


> anyone planning to be on ac tonight?



Me! Want to visit me?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If you have a relatively modern mac, it should be able to generate its own wireless network and share the connection.



Who what where? 

I don't have airport or anything like that, and don't use a router either, just ethernet right into cable modem. 

But please, if it is possible show me the way oh fridgey one


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, if the Mac has wifi, even if it's not using it, you can go to System Preferences and then Sharing, and select "Internet Sharing".


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, if the Mac has wifi, even if it's not using it, you can go to System Preferences and then Sharing, and select "Internet Sharing".



Right, in Sys Pref there is 'Internet'. I went to that and I get choices for built-in ethernet, built-in firewire, and airport. I need to click one of those before I can start sharing, apparently. What do I do?

(sorry, I'm so dim you're going to have to talk me through it!)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Select Airport, then tick the Internet Sharing box on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep, done it it works 

Have no idea what settings I need to type in on my ds though. Where do I find all that out on my comp?

Thank you by the way


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, if it works, you should be able to pick it up automatically. Christ knows if it'll work mind you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm testing the settings and getting a 52000 error, unable to obtain an ip address. Erk.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, I think you may then have to go to Network in System Preferences, click on AirPort, then open the "Network Name" thing and select "Create Network..."


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah - actually - it's a bit of a pain, it won't auto-obtain the IP address.

However, it can be done: see here... http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=222213


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

Indeed. I've added the ip, gateway and router numbers, but it says it's invalid data. It's looking for dns numbers too, but my comp doesn't have any in the little dns box.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Nobody's online anyway


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

I've left my gates open in any case. If you've got fruit apart from coconuts, apples, pears and oranges, or you want any of the above, plz visit kthx. I may be asleep mind you.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've left my gates open in any case. If you've got fruit apart from coconuts, apples, pears and oranges, or you want any of the above, plz visit kthx. I may be asleep mind you.



Whats your friends code and town name?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, I've done it - it all works. Thank you!!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Whats your friends code and town name?



It's on the friend code thread... I can't remember offhand....

edit: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=5250457&postcount=13

christ, that's from 2006!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, I have a new friend code because I'm now playing on my new shiny DS.

Visit me on

Tracy

Cork

2148-7947-5299


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

My gates are open.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Was that you in the gatehouse?

You're lacking in fruit. I shall return with fruit. Do you want anything else?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Oi! You disappeared again after I'd loaded up with fruit!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh you  were too quick! Yes, I had a huge fruit picking spree today. I can give you a golden shovel if you need one though?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a friend code!!

My character is Clive, who lives in Fluffton. Code is 2191-7444-5119

Woot!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

All round to CM's then.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

What kind of error message is "for some curious reason, you can't go out now"? Bah.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm waiting!

*drums fingers*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What kind of error message is "for some curious reason, you can't go out now"? Bah.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

It won't let me go out 

oh what

no

I just got a bluescreen error message! "Communication has ended and the game will reset. You may lose progress from the last save. <-84020>". With that bloody mole on it. And a butterfly.

I think my DS is finally packing up to be honest.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2008)

Could I pass off a new DS as a business expense? It's social networking. Somebody might offer me a job if I give them coconuts.


----------



## feyr (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm online now  

330843246536
jeni
home


----------



## feyr (Mar 16, 2008)

and me gates are open


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Could I pass off a new DS as a business expense? It's social networking. Somebody might offer me a job if I give them coconuts.



My new one is lovely, like a Ferrari compared to my old phat one. Worth every penny. Especially since I paid for it by flogging a couple of R4s to my husbands boss at a huge profit.


----------



## feyr (Mar 17, 2008)

right, if i enter a friend code, does that person need to have entered my code before i can visit them or they can come over?
im confused


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

feyr said:


> right, if i enter a friend code, does that person need to have entered my code before i can visit them or they can come over?
> im confused



Yeah, I think so, coz I was trying to go out last night but there was no where to go  I've added every possible friend code I could find on urban to my friend's roster, so I'm good to go my end


----------



## such and such (Mar 17, 2008)

I haven't been on in over a week and to be honest I'm scared to look in case everyone has left and the place is covered in weeds


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

such and such said:


> I haven't been on in over a week and to be honest I'm scared to look in case everyone has left and the place is covered in weeds



lol - my town is perfect at the moment, the sign of which is Jacob's Ladder plants growing. I don't want a bunch of ragamuffins coming from other towns and running over my flowers making them disappear 

So if you're coming over, be respectful and respect mah authoratah!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

I have only 60k to pay on my current mortgage so might be on a lot over the next few evenings if anyone is around.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I have only 60k to pay on my current mortgage so might be on a lot over the next few evenings if anyone is around.



Well done!

I paid off my most recent mportgage on Friday evening. I now have a lovely upstairs room in my new lilac-roofed house but a new mortgage of 580,000 bells .

Will probably be on this evening but not sure what time. Damn having to cook dinner and other household duties!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well done!
> 
> I paid off my most recent mportgage on Friday evening. I now have a lovely upstairs room in my new lilac-roofed house but a new mortgage of 580,000 bells .
> 
> Will probably be on this evening but not sure what time. Damn having to cook dinner and other household duties!!




Please add my new friend code, and I might see you later!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2008)

Right. I've tried to add everyone. So make sure you've added me.

(peaches are my native fruit - also have, oranges, apples and cherries)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, I don't have any peaches. I've got coconuts though.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yeah and coconuts. 


I'm not sure I actually have any fruit right this moment as I harvested yesterday  (or the day before).


----------



## moon (Mar 17, 2008)

I cant seem to catch fish very well, do you wait for them to take a nibble then pull up the rod, or do u have to wait till the spinning?? thing happens??

I noticed they get scared off if they hear your footsteps whilst nibbling on the hook thing...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

I've got all the fruit I think: coconuts, oranges (native), apples, cherries, peaches and pears. I could be making a killing, but I don't like how my trees look barren when I've harvested 

Silly Clive.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2008)

moon said:


> I cant seem to catch fish very well, do you wait for them to take a nibble then pull up the rod, or do u have to wait till the spinning?? thing happens??
> 
> I noticed they get scared off if they hear your footsteps whilst nibbling on the hook thing...



The easiest way is to listen for a kind of gulping sound which the fish make when they bite - pull them up and soon as you hear this and you should find you catch more of them


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

I have only ever caught two fish. I may have to have another bash at it - I didn't realise you were supposed to reel then in as soon as the float sank.

And how do you shake trees without getting stung every single time?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I have only ever caught two fish. I may have to have another bash at it - I didn't realise you were supposed to reel then in as soon as the float sank.
> 
> And how do you shake trees without getting stung every single time?



The fish make the gulping noise when the float is pulled down - you do have to be pretty nifty in pulling them up straight away though or the little sods get escape! And sometimes they kind of pull on the float a couple of times before they actually tug it fully down which is why I find waiting for the sound easier.

As for escaping the bees fuck knows! I've tried catching them, runnig away etc.. and they always get me


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't catch the huge fish that I have been reliabely informed are tuna, they seem to be much more difficult than any others.


----------



## feyr (Mar 17, 2008)

gah, no distant towns on my list


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

feyr said:


> gah, no distant towns on my list



I'm going on now feyr.

Do I have your code? Anyway, my gates are open.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

oh, so people have to be online for them to show up in the distant towns list. *lightbulb moment* 

I'm going to see who's around


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

No one in my distant towns list, so I've opened my gate  Come to Fluffton and visit Clive 

Oh, and if you talk to the residents, please don't be offended - some of them like to swear


----------



## feyr (Mar 17, 2008)

tried to visit you VP but your gates are closed

CM, i have added your code, my code is on the code thread, and possible on this one too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

feyr said:


> tried to visit you VP but your gates are closed
> 
> CM, i have added your code, my code is on the code thread, and possible on this one too



Hmm, but I just opened them.

Most curious.

Anyone know how to solve this?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a visitor!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

lol, I kept trying to water feyr because I didn't know you couldn't press A to talk


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

Feyr whats your name and town name? I only see your code?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

> 330843246536
> jeni
> home


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

Added.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

We visited 

Feyr's Jeni has lovely pink hair 

Still no one on my distant towns list. I've opened my gates again


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

Woohoo! Thank you Feyr for buying something from Nooks, he's closing tomorrow to expand. I'll have the biggest Nook's then  I'll be able to use the salon and get a makeover lol!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Woohoo! Thank you Feyr for buying something from Nooks, he's closing tomorrow to expand. I'll have the biggest Nook's then  I'll be able to use the salon and get a makeover lol!



Just been trying to visit you VP (Clive) but it says I can'y go out for "some strange reason"

So I've left my gate open if anyone wants to visit. I have nice shiny apples!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just been trying to visit you VP (Clive) but it says I can'y go out for "some strange reason"
> 
> So I've left my gate open if anyone wants to visit. I have nice shiny apples!!



ooh, I'll try to visit you


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey QoG where did you go? I was just about to visit!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Hey QoG where did you go? I was just about to visit!



I visited tonight  I had my hair done there


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I visited tonight  I had my hair done there



I'm jealous.

But planning to have my own hair salon soon!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> But planning to have my own hair salon soon!



Feyr bought something at my nooks today so tomorrow he's closed, and weds I'll have my own too! It's so fun.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Hey QoG where did you go? I was just about to visit!



Sorry Chairman Meow - I turned it off after Vintage Paw left as I thought I'd better see how the hubby was doing having spent most of the evening on AC Fine playing on the Wii as it turned out!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry Chairman Meow - I turned it off after Vintage Paw left as I thought I'd better see how the hubby was doing having spent most of the evening on AC Fine playing on the Wii as it turned out!




Me and sprog visited each other instead which was great fun although the little bugger stole loads of my flowers, even though I gave him a golden shovel! Still, he sent me a letter calling me  a fishface, which was nice.


----------



## keithy (Mar 19, 2008)

One of my favourite animals moved out yesterday


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohh the excitement - Nookways is closed for remodelling, and I only have 29k to pay off on my mortgage!


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> One of my favourite animals moved out yesterday



 You couldn't talk them out of it?


----------



## keithy (Mar 20, 2008)

drag0n said:


> You couldn't talk them out of it?



Nah I didn't notice they were moving, I havn't been able to play it as much because I'm back in the land of boyfriend so there are more exciting distractions 

I only noticed when I got the letter saying "i've moved innit". I'm going to shit in blokes mouth while he's asleep now, that'll teach him for tearing me away from my darling animal crossing!!!!11111!!11


----------



## keithy (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh and by the way everyone, i have cherries (shitloads of em, they're me native fruit), pears, apples, oranges, coconuts, and a peach tree which is growing at the moment so will be planting more of them soonish. 

Feel free to come and visit, I havn't had any visitors for ages


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 20, 2008)

I now have a friend code! It's:
1160 9569 2698
Ciaran
The Tey

I'll be on this evening after 5ish I reckon, I'll leave my gate open. If you wanna come over please bring some fruits (not apples), i'm having no joy growing foreign fruit. I've added all you lot, and put my friend code in the appropriate thread.

e2a: Also, show your love for Animal Crossing by having an Animal Crossing themed tag line!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I now have a friend code! It's:
> 1160 9569 2698
> Ciaran
> The Tey
> ...



I'll add you later when I get home.

Nookingtons has been built at last, although it was still closed this morning. Can't wait to have a look!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I now have a friend code! It's:
> 1160 9569 2698
> Ciaran
> The Tey
> ...



Hurrah! Will add you on!! Not sure I will be around later as I am rehearsing this evening but if so I may hop over for a visit.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 20, 2008)

I just received a letter from Nintendo, that said "It's August, that means the fireworks festival!"
Erm, it's March, isn't it? My DS seems to think so too...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hurrah! Will add you on!! Not sure I will be around later as I am rehearsing this evening but if so I may hop over for a visit.



Bring fruit!m

I have plenty of apples you can have.

My museums fish section is starting to look pretty cool now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I just received a letter from Nintendo, that said "It's August, that means the fireworks festival!"
> Erm, it's March, isn't it? My DS seems to think so too...



Have you not played since august though? That letter might have been sitting there waiting for you since then.

Do you have lots of weeds


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Bring fruit!m
> 
> I have plenty of apples you can have.
> 
> My museums fish section is starting to look pretty cool now.



Apples are my native fruits I'm afraid - but I do have peaches and tomorrow - thanks to Vintage Paw and Clive - I am hoping to have a crop of cherries, pears and oranges!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 20, 2008)

In my desperation to pay off my mortgage I have overcultivated my crops and have naught but a few native oranges, and still 15k to pay!  I helped my sprog plant apple cheery and coconut last night, but we need some peaches and pears.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't been opening my gates recently as I've been pretty tired (<- understatement alert. mentioning ME symptoms again) but what I'll do is start opening them more and I'll just tell whoever turns up if I'm not so great, you can still visit all my neighbours and have fruit etc.


----------



## jonead (Mar 21, 2008)

http://animalliteracy.ytmnd.com/


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have you not played since august though? That letter might have been sitting there waiting for you since then.
> 
> Do you have lots of weeds



No, only started playing last month? My DS clock has always been accurate too... weird.


----------



## such and such (Mar 21, 2008)

Still too scared to go back. It's been three weeks at least.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 21, 2008)

Woohoo - mortgage is paid off! I also got my hair done in Nookingtons - its now green. I also helped sprog pay off his first mortgage and helped him plant some trees. The funniest thing happened though - I got a message in a bottle saying that Tom Nook was making beagles smoke cigarettes and we should boycott his shop! I was a bit  until I saw it was from Fridge Magnet.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 26, 2008)

I now have cherries, oranges, peaches, apples and coconuts. Might be on tonight if anyone wants some fruits. Also have got Nookingtons, a stupid new haircut (ginger centre parting with flick ups!), and am about 10 000 bells away from paying the next part of mortgage.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 26, 2008)

How much do you have to spend to get Nooks with the hair styling?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 26, 2008)

drag0n said:


> How much do you have to spend to get Nooks with the hair styling?



Don't know but if you want to come round and get your hair done let me know and I'll open my gates.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

Last night I bowed at a shotting star and had a nice little gift from the star waiting for me this morning. 

I also got strung by bees - three times! Those f-ing bees. They are my nemisis !

Despite feeling like I am overfishing my rivers  - and woebetide any butterfly who comes near me - I still have 200,000 bells to pay on my current mortgage . I want a bigger house and I want it now!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 27, 2008)

Hooray! 

I received Animal Crossing from Tufty79 for my birthday! 

Paid off my first mortgage in the first day, by stripping every single tree of cherries and by doing serious harm to Rhyl's fish stocks.

How do I get other fruit to grow? Is it a case of buying seeds / saplings from Nook's shop when they're available?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2008)

So, Animal Crossing, it's clearly popular, should I give it a go?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 27, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hooray!
> 
> I received Animal Crossing from Tufty79 for my birthday!
> 
> ...



The only real wya to get different fruit is by going out of your town via wi-fi, and coming to visit some of us! Occasionally one of your neighbours will give you a different kind of fruit if you're lucky, and coconuts sometimes wash up on the beach, but if you want a good variety of fruit you're gonna have to explore other peoples towns.



ChrisFilter said:


> So, Animal Crossing, it's clearly popular, should I give it a go?




Only if you want to lose your life and sound like an eight year old girl whenever you talk about it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hooray!
> 
> I received Animal Crossing from Tufty79 for my birthday!
> 
> ...



You have to visit other people who have different native fruit - eg. mine is apples, then when you get home cut down one of your native fruit trees, remove the stump with your shovel, bury the 'new' fruit. A little bud will appear, the tree will grow and in a few days tme you will have a new fruit tree!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> So, Animal Crossing, it's clearly popular, should I give it a go?



Join us.. you know you want to...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 27, 2008)

If your trees wilt the day after planting them, is it right that no amount of watering can bring them back? I planted nine peach and orange trees yesterday and they have all wilted!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> If your trees wilt the day after planting them, is it right that no amount of watering can bring them back? I planted nine peach and orange trees yesterday and they have all wilted!



Did you plant them where one of your native trees was i.e. cut that down first? I've never watered any of mine so not much advise to offer on that


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, if you replace a fruit tree with a new one it will grow. I use my native fruit to find where trees grow. Watering doesn't seem to make a difference.


I caught 2 mole crickets last night. Donated one and sold the other. They're not much return on effort. *grumble*

I'm still opening my gates at random btw and checking for places to visit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

drag0n said:


> yeah, if you replace a fruit tree with a new one it will grow. I use my native fruit to find where trees grow. Watering doesn't seem to make a difference.
> 
> 
> I caught 2 mole crickets last night. Donated one and sold the other. They're not much return on effort. *grumble*
> ...



I'm off out in 15 mins or I'd have come to visit


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 27, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you plant them where one of your native trees was i.e. cut that down first? I've never watered any of mine so not much advise to offer on that



No, but I never normally do, I like a thick forest! I get the occasional failure, probably about 10-15% failure rate, but to have nine die at once is bizarre.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 27, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I caught 2 mole crickets last night. Donated one and sold the other. They're not much return on effort. *grumble*


I don't think any insects are worth the effort, I catch them once for the museum and thats it. Can't seem to find anything worth more than a couple of hundred bells. Fish are where it's at.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> No, but I never normally do, I like a thick forest! I get the occasional failure, probably about 10-15% failure rate, but to have nine die at once is bizarre.



Mmm..not sure what to suggest.  Maybe they ere too close to each other, or perhaps your town is suffering from forest overload!

Oooh I don't wanna go out. I want to stay in and play AC


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 27, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmm..not sure what to suggest.  Maybe they ere too close to each other, or perhaps your town is suffering from forest overload!
> 
> Oooh I don't wanna go out. I want to stay in and play AC



But late night post office duck (i forgot her name) always tells me i need more trees! I'm playing AC at work, the one small perk of the late shift.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You have to visit other people who have different native fruit - eg. mine is apples, then when you get home cut down one of your native fruit trees, remove the stump with your shovel, bury the 'new' fruit. A little bud will appear, the tree will grow and in a few days tme you will have a new fruit tree!



Ah, right. Thank you.

How often do fruit grow on trees, btw? Does watering them help?

I was hoping for a daily crop, after completely de-fruiting all the trees on my first day, but there are no more cherries yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> But late night post office duck (i forgot her name) always tells me i need more trees! I'm playing AC at work, the one small perk of the late shift.



Perhaps plant some more flowers for a bit and see if that placates her?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Ah, right. Thank you.
> 
> How often do fruit grow on trees, btw? Does watering them help?
> 
> I was hoping for a daily crop, after completely de-fruiting all the trees on my first day, but there are no more cherries yet



No it isn't daily I'm afraid - I think it's about every two to three days but as all mine seems to 'flower' at different times I am not exactly sure.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2008)

Tried a game again last night... just didn't click with me. Didn't get it. I like my stories too much.


----------



## feyr (Mar 29, 2008)

my gates are open if anyone wants to come nick some fruit, i have native peaches, some cherries and oranges.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2008)

I caught a flea yesterday! It was flying around my neighbours head - she wasn't happen, both when I hit here over the head with my net then when she discovered she had fleas!

Only worth 70 bells (so I donated it to the nuseum) but quite fun to catch


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah ha. Pompom moved in and I suspected she had fleas or just flies. I shouldn't have joked I should've just got my net out. 


I've completed my fossil collection! Wooohooo!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2008)

Cherry Blossom has arrived - plus some new fish (had the day off work yesterday as had a hospital appointment so was able to play A LOT!). I caught a seahorse, a crawfish and some kind of strange strippy thing.

Have also paid off my latest mortgage so now have two rooms downstairs plus one upstairs! Yipee! Little Wease is very happy


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 2, 2008)

Why the fuck have half my trees turned pink?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 2, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cherry Blossom has arrived - plus some new fish (had the day off work yesterday as had a hospital appointment so was able to play A LOT!). I caught a seahorse, a crawfish and some kind of strange strippy thing.
> 
> Have also paid off my latest mortgage so now have two rooms downstairs plus one upstairs! Yipee! Little Wease is very happy



Is the stripey thing a Zebra Turkeyfish by any chance? Is that even a real fish?

I just got my upstairs room, and well chuffed, although the 598 000 mortgage is a little daunting, to say the least.


Chairman Meow said:


> Why the fuck have half my trees turned pink?




Exactly what I was wondering, but it doesn't seem to have done them any harm.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Is the stripey thing a *Zebra Turkeyfish *by any chance? Is that even a real fish?
> 
> I just got my upstairs room, and well chuffed, although the 598 000 mortgage is a little daunting, to say the least.
> 
> ...



That's the one. I may have to google it to see if it is a real fish.

I think the pink trees are supposed to be cherry blossom.

My next mortgage is 728,000 bells  However as there seems to be more fish about and more bugs (not that they are worth that much ) on the way I am hopefully that it won't take too long to save that up


----------



## idioteque (Apr 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 728,000 bells



I didn't realise you could expand any more past the second floor one?!! Wow!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I didn't realise you could expand any more past the second floor one?!! Wow!



Yep - I now have 2 rooms downstairs and one upstairs and I think after paying off this mortgage I get another room downstairs. 

To put more junk in - just like my real house


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been doing the bare minimum a lot of the time recently.

I buy red turnips and white turnips on a sunday, then water my red one every day to sell on a saturday. I gave one to Wendell and he gave me a massage chair, which I gave to Tortimer, who gave me a scallop in return. I'm not sure what I do with the scallop now though - will have to check on line.

My world is perfect - I have the right amount of trees and I have a ton of flowers. I'm hoping I win the flower fest, although to be honest I'm not sure I can be bothered.

I must get fishing again.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been doing the bare minimum a lot of the time recently.
> 
> I buy red turnips and white turnips on a sunday, then water my red one every day to sell on a saturday. I gave one to Wendell and he gave me a massage chair, which I gave to Tortimer, who gave me a scallop in return. I'm not sure what I do with the scallop now though - will have to check on line.
> 
> ...




Is the scallop not something to do with getting the golden axe? How much are red turnips worth? What do you require to win the flower fest?


Sorry for all the questions, I'm still a relative n00b.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Is the scallop not something to do with getting the golden axe? How much are red turnips worth? What do you require to win the flower fest?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I'm still a relative n00b.



Ooh yes, the scallop goes to Pascal, who gives you the Golden Axe. Nice  Then all I'll need is the Golden Fishing Rod and the Golden Timer 

Red turnips are worth 16,000 bells if you plant on a sunday, water every day, then dig up the following saturday and take to Tom Nook. I think I missed a day this week 

To win the flower fest you need the best garden. I've heard it said if you plant lots of red flowers together they'll spawn a black flower. And if you plant lots of black flowers together they'll spawn a golden flower, and if you have one of those you're guaranteed to win. I've got a bunch of orange, pink and purple flowers, and one black flower. I'm hoping since I keep picking all my neighbours flowers (lol) I'll secure the victory


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 11, 2008)

I keep running through my neighbours flowers. 

I was showing my niece my fossil collection yesterday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2008)

drag0n said:


> *I keep running through my neighbours flowers.*
> 
> I was showing my niece my fossil collection yesterday.



Same with me!

I am intrigued about the black flower - I am going to try to grow one.

Currently, when asked by a neighbour for a new phrase or greeting, I am using cheesy comedy quotes. So far I have got them saying

"Titter ye not"
"Fakir Off!"
"Hello Honkytonks"
"Oh you are awful"
"Blimous"
and
"Cor Blimey!"

Very childish but till makes me giggle


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 11, 2008)

I had mine all multilingual for about a day but they seem to get bored quickly. 

Finally got Truffles to move out. Bloody fed up of her.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Golden Timer



I didn't know there was such a thing!



> To win the flower fest you need the best garden. I've heard it said if you plant lots of red flowers together they'll spawn a black flower. And if you plant lots of black flowers together they'll spawn a golden flower, and if you have one of those you're guaranteed to win. I've got a bunch of orange, pink and purple flowers, and one black flower. I'm hoping since I keep picking all my neighbours flowers (lol) I'll secure the victory



Hmm, well I have a couple of orange and pink flowers, but no black or gold. I'll get on the case, but I fear it may be a bit late now...


----------



## feyr (Apr 13, 2008)

my gates are open if anyone is around


----------



## idioteque (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't face trying to mess about with my router and internet security settings again to try and get my DS connected, I keep managing to kill the internet connection for everyone every time I try. How will I ever get any pears?!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 13, 2008)

I got all my foreign fruit by sending letters to my neighbours with a native fruit attached. They all replied, and usually sent foreign fruit in return.


----------



## feyr (Apr 13, 2008)

gates are open again, and i have oranges, coconuts, peaches and cherrys  i need someone to buy something from my shop to get upgrade and also because poor wolfgang, my grumpy wolf neighour  is ill and he is costing me a lot in medicine  also, jeni has jst bought some lovely purple glasses and wants to show them off


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2008)

feyr said:


> gates are open again, and i have oranges, coconuts, peaches and cherrys  i need someone to buy something from my shop to get upgrade and also because poor wolfgang, my grumpy wolf neighour  is ill and he is costing me a lot in medicine  also, jeni has jst bought some lovely purple glasses and wants to show them off


I'll pop my DS back on.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 26, 2008)

I invested all the money I had saved up, several hundred grand, on turnips. I filled my entire house with the things. Then I forgot to sell them by Sunday. I now have no money.

I'm boycotting Animal Crossing at the moment


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 26, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I invested all the money I had saved up, several hundred grand, on turnips. I filled my entire house with the things. Then I forgot to sell them by Sunday. I now have no money.
> 
> I'm boycotting Animal Crossing at the moment





Did you not put them on tables?


----------



## wtfftw (May 28, 2008)

I've stopped with the turnip nonsense. I planted a couple of red ones and then zelda distracted me and I forgot to water them. I'm still playing most days but mainly just bashing rocks and digging fossils.

Anyway, couldn't remember if this had been on the thread yet.
http://www.ukresistance.co.uk/2006/12/there-is-only-one-game-of-2006.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2008)

I haven't played AC for ages. If I play it again I reckon I'll have to start over.

I haven't picked up the DS at all actually. I'm waiting for Civ 

Ace link drag0n


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I've stopped with the turnip nonsense. I planted a couple of red ones and then zelda distracted me and I forgot to water them. I'm still playing most days but mainly just bashing rocks and digging fossils.
> 
> Anyway, couldn't remember if this had been on the thread yet.
> http://www.ukresistance.co.uk/2006/12/there-is-only-one-game-of-2006.html



Great link  - I am still playing most days but only to shake trees and harvest fruit so that I can pay for my final house extension. However I am planning to have a big AC binge in June/July when, I have been led to believe, more insects will be around. I'm getting bored of butterflies and the occasional spider or ladybug. I want more bugs!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I haven't picked up the DS at all actually. I'm waiting for Civ



Me too.


----------



## wtfftw (May 30, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Great link  - I am still playing most days but only to shake trees and harvest fruit so that I can pay for my final house extension. However I am planning to have a big AC binge in June/July when, I have been led to believe, more insects will be around. I'm getting bored of butterflies and the occasional spider or ladybug. I want more bugs!!


I got a trifle  when one of my inmates told me my bug collection wasn't looking too hot (or something). grrr.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel like I'm being rewarded for coming back to animal crossing.  I shot down a UFO, I rescued a kitten, then Saharah turned up again. Meanwhile I've only got 15 fish left to get and I've got another half of a year to play... 

I've got my brother playing as well. He's paying the mortgage on his girlfs copy. I haven't the heart to tell him how bad the mortgage situation gets.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumpage!!

Found it. 

I had to look up the last bug (ant) so I'm finally going to get that. I also have a tree and I'm loving the snow.


----------

